
O'Reilly Discounts Every EBook by 50% - MilnerRoute
https://news.slashdot.org/story/16/11/26/0240226/oreilly-discounts-every-ebook-by-50
======
mbrd
There is also the Unix Humble bundle available at
[https://www.humblebundle.com/books/unix-book-
bundle](https://www.humblebundle.com/books/unix-book-bundle)

Does anyone have recommendations for any O'Reilly books that are especially
good?

~~~
a3n
Unix Power Tools. The Unix is large.

Effective Computation in Physics. Has a surprisingly good coverage of the
python development cycle.

Python for Data Analysis. Pandas.

------
mhurron
You have to love the first comment is 'it's so easy to pirate so why is anyone
buying?'

O'Reilly is the perfect example of make it easy to get and people will buy
over pirate.

~~~
jeffwass
I think it was slashdot where years ago there was a comment lamenting the DRM-
free digital downloads from purchased O'Reilly products.

The user was complaining this wasn't good enough. He actually wanted O'Reilly
to publish MD5 hashes of all their works, so he could very his download had no
traceable watermarks.

To me it was ridiculous he expected a company to do this, especially one of
the most DRM-friendly companies to boot.

